# help suzuki eiger rear wheel bearings// how to



## krylon (Jan 7, 2011)

So i put my new tires on today and i happened to realize that the rear bearings are bad can anyone help me out i need some tips as to how to replace this bearings thanksss!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Moved from the how to section


----------



## KILLER_K (Sep 8, 2010)

What year and model is it? I more then likely have the repair manual for it. But you need a bearing puller and a snap ring pliers tool to start with. 
1) Break the lug nuts a loose from the tire.
2) Remove the cotter pin from the end axle bolt.
3) Break the axle bolt a loose. 
4) Jack up the atv and put a jack stand under the back on both sides.
* as you want to go ahead and do both sides as the other will go out shortly too.
5) Remove the rim, axle bolt and then the wheel hub.
6) Remove the brake components and you should see the outer dust bearing seal.
7) Remove the bearing dust seal and you will see a snap ring. Remove the snap ring.
8) Remove the bearings using the bearing hub tool.
9) Once removed i like to check to make sure it is smooth in the axle housing.
* if it isn't i just use some sand paper and get any grooves or scratches out.
10) Use the bearing installer set and put the two bearing in.
* follow up with the snap ring and the outer bearing seal.
* i do know on some right rear housing the bearing seal doesn't go in as there isn't much of a lip, like the left side has. So i use some grease to hold it and place the back brake plate on it and leave it like that.
11) Place all the brake parts back on and then the axle hub. Hand tighten the axle bolt and repalce the rim. Once you remove it off the jack stands, tighten the axle bolt and put a new cotter pin in there.

Rinse and repeat the other side and you should be good to go. Need anymore help let me know.


----------

